# XPORT Slipstream 4 hitch rack- quick review and pics



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought the XPORT Slipstream 4 from Performance Bike a little while ago and finally had an opportunity to use it. 

I first had to install the hitch to my Hyundai Elantra- the instructions said it was fairly easy and would take 30 minutes. It was a bit of a pain, but that could have been because I was doing it solo and the hitch is pretty heavy when you're laying under a car.

The hitch rack was very easy to put together and install on the car- very sturdy as well! I had my GF Cobia and my wife's hybrid on it for a 1.5 hour trip to some trails. This rack is very affordable and effective! I got it for about $120. The straps were hard to first attach them to the rack; however, you only have to put them on the rack once. The straps weren't too hard to work with when the rack was on the hitch- much more leverage.

Once I arrived to my destination, I checked the rack and noticed it was loose where it attaches to the hitch. The bolt loosened a bit. It's a threaded bolt with a locking washer and I guess it worked itself out a bit- the pin is still attached so there was no worry of the hitch going for a ride on the highway, but just something to watch out for- good to check it once in a while. I am also keeping a rachet and 19mm socket in my trunk since you need that to attach/detach rack from hitch.

I am very pleased with this rack- especially since it's so sturdy and inexpensive. let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## jlesser (Sep 13, 2008)

that bar from your stem to your seatpost. did you make that or buy it?


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

it's called a frame adaptor. i got mine from performance bike- http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=19096&subcategory_ID=4414

thule and yakima sell them as well but they are $30+. the performance bike one does a fine job- solid, too.

i probably don't need one for my bike, but it makes it convenient and you don't have to mess with your top tube- especially since i didn't want rubbing against cables.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

That looks like a headache.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

ChromedToast said:


> That looks like a headache.


the frame adaptor? if by a headache you mean 5 seconds of brainless pressing two buttons, yes then a headache.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

Eric Z said:


> the frame adaptor? if by a headache you mean 5 seconds of brainless pressing two buttons, yes then a headache.


Just the mess of straps.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

ChromedToast said:


> Just the mess of straps.


i probably don't need any straps (other than the black one that attach the bike to the rack). i decided to have the one strap (orange in the pic) that goes around both tires so they don't spin when driving. the bike does sway a bit, but not too bad.


----------



## jlesser (Sep 13, 2008)

you talked me into it, and i just hit the order button on the slipstream and the adapter, cant wait to get it :thumbsup:


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

*X-port is a good alternative.*

Performance sells the X-port, which I got on sale for $119, and since it holds the wheels there is no adapter needed for any bike, and no worry about the bikes swaying around or anything. We have used ours for over a year on our Element, and it works great. It even fits either size receiver hitch right out of the box.:thumbsup:


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

jlesser said:


> you talked me into it, and i just hit the order button on the slipstream and the adapter, cant wait to get it :thumbsup:


i think you'll be happy. works really well- just double check the bolts once in a while if you're driving longer distances. good luck. i hope it works for you as it does for me.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

twowheelsdown2002 said:


> Performance sells the X-port, which I got on sale for $119, and since it holds the wheels there is no adapter needed for any bike, and no worry about the bikes swaying around or anything. We have used ours for over a year on our Element, and it works great. It even fits either size receiver hitch right out of the box.:thumbsup:


i looked into this one and like it, but i wanted a rack that would last longer for me- i need to carry 3 bikes once in a while. i like this rack if you only need to carry 2 bikes max.


----------



## damnyooneek (May 4, 2006)

doh just bought an adapter from amazon for $25 this one is half the price.


----------



## rosewood (Aug 1, 2009)

I was given an xport slipsream duel reciever,setup for a1.25'' hitch. Do you know how to convert to a 2'' hitch


----------



## jlesser (Sep 13, 2008)

there is a plastic adapter piece that adapts it to a 2 inch setup. i use the 2 inch setup on my trailblazer, and it works quite well


----------



## rosewood (Aug 1, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can find the adapter for the 2'' hitch.I have checked numerous sites and came up with nothing.


----------



## moutainkiller (Feb 19, 2010)

twowheelsdown2002 said:


> Performance sells the X-port, which I got on sale for $119, and since it holds the wheels there is no adapter needed for any bike, and no worry about the bikes swaying around or anything. We have used ours for over a year on our Element, and it works great. It even fits either size receiver hitch right out of the box.:thumbsup:


I've been considering this rack...but I have a few question that you might be able to help me with.

1st is there anything you dislike about it?

&

Does it fold up toward the car?
Does it tilt at all?
Does the 'hook' that holds the down on the top bar, rub on the bike at all?


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

moutainkiller said:


> I've been considering this rack...but I have a few question that you might be able to help me with.
> 
> 1st is there anything you dislike about it?
> 
> ...


The wheel trays fold up toward the center. I fold them up and then remove the rack, and it stands up and takes up only about as much space as an upright vacuum cleaner in my garage.

The upright bar tilts away from the vehicle by pulling a pin. I can open the hatch on the Element without having to do this, so I rarely use this, but if I have 2 bikes on the rack, the handlebar gets in the way of opening the hatch, and you have to tilt the bikes to gain access.

The wheel trays are fully adjustable, and you can position them to put the hold down hook in a good place. It does not rub on the bike, but the foam will wear down after a year or so. I just twisted it to a less worn area, but will have to replace the foam eventually.

I really like the rack. I set it in the receiver, and thread the bolt in by hand, then give it a tighten with a wrench and it is on. Literally less than a minute. To load the bike, sit it on, slide down the hook and tighten knob. I take the rack off when out riding and fold it up inside the vehicle since it is so fast to do. I can have the rack back on the vehicle and the bikes loaded in 2 minutes. For the price it is a great system.

Also, I had a friend with a couple Yakima racks that have the hold down on the front wheel. His tire went flat while driving, and he nearly lost his bike out of it!! I do put one little "insurance bungee around the top tower and through both bikes just for extra security, but I don't think the bikes would drop down low enough even with both tires flat to come out from under the hook, but it is quick insurance against that.


----------



## moutainkiller (Feb 19, 2010)

twowheelsdown2002 said:


> I do put one little "insurance bungee around the top tower and through both bikes just for extra security, but I don't think the bikes would drop down low enough even with both tires flat to come out from under the hook, but it is quick insurance against that.


Yeah better safe then sorry! I would hate to see my bike bouncing down the road :yikes:

Thanks for the info!


----------

